# Fancy, our little senior girl



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

As some of you know, Fancy is my little "senior" girl. She will be 15 years old on Oct. 21st. We brought her and her brother, Rio, home together many years ago.. Little Rio has passed over the Rainbow Bridge. Fancy has joint problems with her legs, some vision loss due to cataracts, and has lost several of her teeth.. But, hey.. my legs aren't that dependable any more, I sure don't see as well as I once did, and my smile won't win any prizes these days! 

Our vet monitors both Fancy and Charlie Chan, our pug who is 16 years old now. As long as they are eating, comfortable, and not struggling to breathe this is their home until God decides otherwise. Therese, these pics are for you, taken today.. Thank you for thinking of Miss Fancy!


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

Omg she's adorable Deb!! Her cute little face reminds me of my Britney. I don't want Britney to get old


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Deb she is a darling granny chi look at her!! How does she like the puppies


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

LittleHead said:


> Omg she's adorable Deb!! Her cute little face reminds me of my Britney. I don't want Britney to get old


Thank you Crystal.. Fancy was quite a "looker" in her younger days...
And, having them get old is much better than the alternative...


----------



## MakNLFi (Jun 8, 2010)

Awww bless her little heart! Look at her little gray hairs. She is so very cute!


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

Daisydoo said:


> Deb she is a darling granny chi look at her!! How does she like the puppies


Thank you Sarah.. And she does not care much for the "younger generation!" They sense she really doesn't want to be bothered with their playful antics, and give her a pretty wide berth! lol


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

chideb said:


> .... Therese, these pics are for you, taken today.. Thank you for thinking of Miss Fancy!


awww, thanks for posting them Deb! I just love this little old girl. Seeing
her just makes me happy. I'm glad she is still enjoying a comfortable life.


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Oh i love her Deb, she is precious!
I hope my girls get to be old and still beautiful like Fancy is. x


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Ahhh our Oldies have character in their little faces,hope yours and mine go on for many years to come.Bless them


----------



## wantobeachimum (Jun 18, 2010)

She is beautiful aww


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

She's such a beautiful little girl! I love her little gray hairs.


----------



## TripleAChihuahuas (Apr 8, 2010)

still beautiful at her age and bless your heart for taking care of this girl for her life


----------



## FBRaRrN (May 1, 2006)

Aww she is so sweet.Would love to see pics of Charlie Chan too.I love Fancy that is prob. what our Boo is going to look like when he is that age.Thanks for posting she is a real sweetie.


----------



## freedomchis (Jul 28, 2007)

awwwww i hope mine live as long and look as good as her!!


----------



## rocky scotland (Jun 15, 2008)

Awww what a sweetie!! She has so much character in her face and I love her wee grey hairs! 
We need Charlie Chan pics too, his name makes me chuckle its the name of out local chinese restaurant. 
Loved the pics Deb!


----------



## Tink (Oct 14, 2009)

Deb, I hope you don't mind, seeing sweet Fancy gave me an idea to do this to one of the photos.


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

Tink said:


> Deb, I hope you don't mind, seeing sweet Fancy gave me an idea to do this to one of the photos.


Oh, I love the pic.. thank you .. I'm gonna get some photo paper and print it out for a keepsake.. It looks so great!


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

michele said:


> Ahhh our Oldies have character in their little faces,hope yours and mine go on for many years to come.Bless them


Me, too, Michele! Blessings, Deb


----------



## Tink (Oct 14, 2009)

chideb said:


> Oh, I love the pic.. thank you .. I'm gonna get some photo paper and print it out for a keepsake.. It looks so great!


You're very welcome. :love4: I can't make the awesome siggies that some of the members are so accomplished at doing, but I enjoy messing around with photos. I have various FX and editing tools that I enjoy working with. If you have any others of her, or any of your babies, that you'd like me to mess with, you're welcome to post them and I'll do what I can.


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

She is marvelous!! What a pretty girl she is...thanks so much for sharing her with us!


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

MChis said:


> She is marvelous!! What a pretty girl she is...thanks so much for sharing her with us!


Thank you, Heather..She has always been the sweetest natured girl we have shared our lives with.. Never moody and domineering like most the the female chis we had...lol


----------



## JRZL (Jul 10, 2009)

shes gorgeous!!


----------



## ~*Jessie*~ (Aug 8, 2007)

She is so pretty! I love how our breed has such a long life expectancy!


----------



## jazzman (Apr 8, 2009)

I adore senior dogs. Fancy is awesome.
When Carlos was around 15 he was having the same types of problems, 
but he enjoyed a quality life for just under another 4 years.

What a sweet little girl she is. Just imagine all she's seen and done


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Having nearly three 'oldies myself,love seeing oldies pics,beautiful!


----------



## MsGramma (Jul 23, 2010)

Awww,I Love Her !
I had a little boy that looked just like Her.
I bought Him for My Mom one xmas He was 6 mths old and She had Him for about 6 yrs.He was the Luv of Her life (As She used to say ) the year My mom passed and I got to Him. You know,He lived 10 yrs always looking for My Mom every time You would ask Him where His Mommy was He would run to the door,jumping and barking. Well anyway,for 10 yrs He was also the Luv of My life.He passed away at 16 yrs and He is buried at My Mom's feet .Anywho,She looks just like Him and I had too share that story.


----------



## sugarbaby (Dec 21, 2009)

what a pretty little old chook she is  , you are very lucky to be able to share such a long life with her , she looks like a very special little girl .


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

MsGramma said:


> Awww,I Love Her !
> I had a little boy that looked just like Her.
> I bought Him for My Mom one xmas He was 6 mths old and She had Him for about 6 yrs.He was the Luv of Her life (As She used to say ) the year My mom passed and I got to Him. You know,He lived 10 yrs always looking for My Mom every time You would ask Him where His Mommy was He would run to the door,jumping and barking. Well anyway,for 10 yrs He was also the Luv of My life.He passed away at 16 yrs and He is buried at My Mom's feet .Anywho,She looks just like Him and I had too share that story.


Aw what a sad but sweet story! What devotion 

Fancy is such a cute lil gal.  Bless her wee heart!


----------



## Suekadue (Nov 16, 2009)

Fancy is a beautiful inspiration!


----------



## MisStingerRN (May 16, 2010)

Ahhh..I love the seniors too. So much devotion to us over the years.


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

Many, many thank yous to all of you... Everyone has been so sweet and kind about Miss Fancy!

This is her brother, Rio, who came to our family with Fancy.. He passed away at age 13 from a heart murmur..He was a *very special* little boy to us.. Slept next to me all of his life.. I could not sleep in my bed for the first two nights after I lost him  

Rio









Sophie, Rio, Kona


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Awww Rio was a sweetheart too Deb.
That brought a wee tear to my eye what you said about him.
I dont think i could sleep without my girls either.
They really own our hearts dont they? xx


----------



## MisStingerRN (May 16, 2010)

Terri said:


> Awww Rio was a sweetheart too Deb.
> That brought a wee tear to my eye what you said about him.
> I dont think i could sleep without my girls either.
> They really own our hearts dont they? xx


I totally agree. Rio was a dolly.


----------



## xSamanthax (Jun 3, 2010)

Awww she is adorable!


----------



## alittlebitdramatic (Jul 27, 2010)

Oh I so love the oldies. And 15 what a fabulous age! She is lovely.


----------



## chi's R me (Jun 30, 2009)

She's beautiful. Thanks for sharing the pic.s.


----------

